
Show HN: Browser Pong - christoph-heiss
http://stewd.io/pong/
======
wattengard
Did not work at all on my triple-monitor setup. All three windows stuck to the
right side of the leftmost monitor and only moved up and down. No left and
right.

------
kinduff
I'm impressed! Love the idea and would be great to read from you the lessons
learned or issues you had while developing this. Thanks for sharing.

------
krapp
Well. I expected Pong in the browser, but didn't expect _that._

This needs to be prefixed with Show HN:

~~~
christoph-heiss
Updated the title, thanks!

------
redxblood
Wow, i´m curious as to how to program such a thing.

